# Desperate Plea! Everyone please read!



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
You may have read my post about wondering if I have developed an allergy to my beloved ratties...well I think it is pretty clear now that I do have a fairly severe one...
I handle my ratties daily and its just getting worse each time, I thought I would be ok and could just brush it off, but no such luck.
I am devastated typing this and am holding back tears, but I decided to ask you wonderful people on here if anybody could help...I think I have no option but to rehome my beautiful girls because the only way I could maybe get past this is if I only get them out every so often...which is not only unfair to them, but I would be unhappy too. I don't want to be selfish and it seems like this is the type of allergy thats just going to keep progressing 

Well a little about the girls:
MOCHA- shes my heart rat <3, a complete and utter love-bug! shes a siamese and is the most outgoing and affectionate, she loves anybody and everybody! not only is she a live wire, but shes happy to just sit and snuggle too.
ZOMBIE- shes very outgoing too, her and mocha love to get into mischief! she is a double rex/hairless she has some 'peach fuzz' and is sort of special needs...she tends to get a few nicks from the others where her skin is vulnerable and her skin can get dry too, shes a happy rat tho and loves cuddles.
NUTMEG- shes a little shyer and won't be the first to greet you, but still a love, she needs a more gentle approach and will take a while to come around when you first get her out...she is a hyper girl tho and actually has quite a spunky personality...she also likes to eat shes the fattest of the bunch. she is a bareback dumbo.
WEDNESDAY [WINNIE]-she is the shyest of them all...she was the tinest pup when i got her, but has always had a more independent personality...she is closest with nutmeg, they like to hide and snuggle each other its really cute. she will let you handle her, but would rather run off and do her own thing.

All my girls are around 6-8months old...still young and have some growing to do. Which means the shy girls may still come around...although I love the fact they are all so unique!
I would rather they all go together, they are all so close...but I suppose we'll see. I just want to know what my options are...& I am located in Northern CA [don't want to disclose my exact location here]
If you are interested or can help me in any way please send me a PM for more info...I would love for them to go to someone experienced and older I want the VERY best for them. Its not their fault that this has happened to me, they deserve to always be loved the way I love them <3

Of course if theres any way I could keep them that would be my ultimate happy outcome *sighs*

Sorry this is so long! Here are their pics [& pics of my allergy just so you can see what happens every-time i have contact with my babies]...


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you seen your doctor?


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I am scheduling an appointment...as you can tell from my post I had to just post to everyone whats going on and hoping people could suggest/recommend something...or if you think rehoming is the best option.
The weird thing is I don't get any nasal congestion nothing like that...just these horrible hives and some swelling...at first I thought it was their nails but just cleaning out the cage today made me break out and itchy...its like its gradually getting more severe which is worrying.
Then I feel like the doctor may not take me seriously. Most people don't exactly see rats as beloved pets lol.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Check with your doctor before freaking out. Breathe. There might be an allergy pill or allergy shot or something you can do to keep your ratties.

In the mean time when you handle them, long sleeves+gloves should help. I'd also take a benedryl or two 15-20 minutes before playtime. Plan your playtimes so you handle them as little as possible(like from the cage to the couch) until you know your next step.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks I am starting to feel better...I also found this article http://ratfanclub.org/allergy.html so maybe my allergy isn't as bad as it looks and I can do something to stop it progressing...I may have freaked out when I wrote this ^^ but hey my gals mean a lot to me and I was worried the allergy could get serious.
At least there are some options


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You may be allergic to the bedding itself or maybe the urine? I know lots of people who have allergies and keep their rats...it is doable if you put in some effort.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am allergic to most things with fur, I found with an allergy pill, and careful handling and using non dusty bedding it became very bearable.

I also use an air purifier, and try to keep my rats nails trimmed because i always get rashes when sharp rat claws covered in urine/feces bacteria gets all over my skin.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay thanks everyone...I think the hives just scared me a little because last night they broke out all over my body which has never happened before...I know its not the bedding as I have other pets that I use the same bedding for.
But going from the article it sounds like its their urine...they are getting their nails trimmed Friday and I shall get some allergy medicine to take before I handle them.
Thanks again! This is exactly why I posted on here...I knew you all would make things seem not so bad after all...and my girls get to stay with me ;D


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Get an oatmeal based soap/body wash to use when you get the hives/itching. It tends to help a lot to ease it off. But like others said, take an antihistimine like Benedryl before you play with them and wear sleeves and gloves. It is quite possible that its the urine that you are reacting to. I haven't gotten that bad yet *knocks on wood* But I definitely do not hold my girls without long sleeves, especially if I need to give them a bath at some point LOL.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask an allergist to see if you can get a de-sensitation program started that will (hopefully) make you immune. It is available for all kinds of allergies. it usually requires several years of monthly shots but it will be worth it if it means you are able to have rats.
I hope you can keep them. For now I wold wear gloves and long sleeved turtle necks ad shower after you handled them. You are lucky that you don't have respiratory problems


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

ratjes said:


> . . . For now I wold wear gloves and long sleeved turtle necks ad shower after you handled them. You are lucky that you don't have respiratory problems


Yes, very lucky. I don't have breathing problems from my ratties either, but that's probably because all the asthma meds are doing their job.

What I get from letting them play on me is welts where their claws scratch. Your hives are a lot worse than my welts, but if you take Benadryl or Claritin before playing with them, that should help greatly. I find that cortisone ointment deals handily with any persistent skin reactions. There is also Benadryl ointment, which would be preferable since it's non-steroidal, but I am allergic to something in it, so I have to go with the cortisone. So start with the Benadryl first, and if it works, stick with it.

Also--keep an eye out for infection where you get scratched. In quite a few weeks of playing with my ratties I haven't gotten a single infected scratch, so it is clearly unlikely; but of course an antibiotic ointment would become necessary in such a case.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I will keep all of this in mind, I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, reptiles and tarantulas then I also work at a pet store [they don't have rats tho] so I know for a fact I don't have any allergies to pet dander lol have had animals all my life.
But I suppose something in the ratties urine is giving me a skin reaction and only in rats, have had hamsters, guinea-pigs and rabbits in the past and have been fine.
I do wear long sleeves when handling them, but I suppose I need to wear something thicker. I will keep you updated on how it all works out  thanks again!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck, and do keep us posted.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder if anti-histamines would help? The raised skin is your body's reaction to an excess of histamines in your system. That's what it looks like to me...I'm no doctor, but wouldn't be surprised if your doctor prescribes you a STRONG anti-histamine. I used to have the same exact reaction to allergens in the air where I live. So, that's a possibility. I know there are over-the-counter anti-histamines you could try which are less expensive, but also not as strong. Who knows, maybe give it a shot? A generic of claritin may do the trick...


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Went back and read everyone's comments. Sounds like all your bases are covered - good luck!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

Any where my rats nails touch me welts up and gets red like that. I also get red, itchy swollen eyes too (it is NOT a pretty site) the only thing I have found that helps is Zyrtec and showering right after handling them. I also use Benadryl cream to help relieve the itching. My allergies are alos lessening the more I am exposed to the rats, and for me that is a great thing...


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks again everyone...things are going well, I got allergy meds and have been wearing thick sweaters when I handle my girls...as you've probably seen I just adopted 2 new babies who were going to be feeders and living in horrible conditions...my babies aren't going anywhere 
And Teri mine seemed like it was getting worse every time...but maybe it has to get worse before it gets better??? I hope so anyway!


----------

